# Polk County (FL) Sheriff: Uber Shooting Video Shows How Fast You Decide to Live or Di



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Polk County (FL) Sheriff: Uber Shooting Video Shows How Fast You Decide to Live or Die - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

"Leave people alone. They may have a gun and shoot you. " Great advice to the would be bad asses of the world if I've ever heard any.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

What a way to start a career


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, looks like another Darwin Award winner.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Craigh said:


> Well, looks like another Darwin Award winner.


Yeah, that sounds like a retardo in full throttle. 
Somehow Jessica's estranged boyfriend thought she was the passenger in the Uber car. He threatened via text messages to beat up the driver. The ex-boyfriend, Jason Boek, drove up behind the Uber, then forced it to the side of the road. Boek got out of his truck, approached the driver, and threatened to shoot him while pulling his cell phone from his pocket and pointing it at the driver.


----------



## theezy (Sep 7, 2018)

This happened in my county. You actually wouldn't believe the amount of times situations like this happen around here, although most do not have the same result. This why more people have been registering for concealed carry!


----------

